# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Mozaiku i Mesaplikut

## Hyllien

*
A FLET SHQIP MOZAIKU I MESAPLIKUT...?!
Vërtetë historia ka nevojë për dokumenta , por në raste të caktuar ka nevojë edhe për logjikë të thjeshtë.*

Nga Arben Llalla
Në këtë figurë kemi Mozaikun e Mesaplikut të Vlorës që daton rreth shekullit V-VI e.r, i cili është gjetur në rrënojat e kishës ortodokse të fshatit Shalës. Mozaiku është i lartë rreth 230 cm me gjerësi 249 cm i punuar me gurë të bardhë, të kuq dhe të zinj. Këtë Mozaik e gjejmë në disa libra të studiuesve shqiptar dhe të huaj që kanë shkruar për historinë e Pellazgëve dhe Ilirëve. Mozaiku i Mesaplikut është i ekspozuar në Muzeun Historik Kombëtar në Tiranë. Në Mozaik tregohet fytyra profile e një mashkulli me një kapele në kokë që ka një majë dhe dy kordhele nga mbrapa. Në kohërat e lashta këtë lloj kapele e mbanin profesorët dhe filozofët e mëdhenj. Përreth figurës së këtij burri gjenden pjata të mbushura me fruta dhe peshq. Ndërsa shikimi i këtij njeriu është i drejtuar tek një fjali e shkruar me shkronja të mëdha A ΠΑR ΚΕ ΑC (A PAR KE AC). Këto shkronja janë të alfabetit latin përveç shkronjës së dytë që është P e alfabetit grek.
Shumë studiues kanë mendime të ndryshme për kuptimin e kësaj fjalie. Ndër to do të përmend dr. Moikom Zeqon i cili shkruan për fjalinë në gazetën Koha Jonë 06/29/2001. Kështu një mozaik polikrom i shekullit V me origjinë nga Mesapliku i Vlorës paraqet kokën në profil të një burri të ri me ikonografinë e një hermesi, me kapele në koke dhe me një mbishkrim "Aparkeas", emër i kouptuar i hyjnisë Abrakas, i hyut monoteist të sektit heretik të baziliteve, që ka konkuruar krishtërimin në cakun kohor. Mozaiku me figurën gnostike të Aparkeas Abrakasit është i rrallë në rrafsh evropian. Ky mozaik mbyll kështu një epoke të historisë së Ilirëve për të hapur epokën e historisë së shqiptareve.
Ndërsa studiuesi grek me origjinë shqiptare Niko Stylos ka mendimin se fjalia është në gjuhën shqipe në kuptimin ,A PAK KE TAÇ (Ha pak, ke të hash. A.Llalla).
Por në të vërtetë në çgjuhë është kjo fjali?!
Shpesh herë studiuesit e sotëm futen në mendime të thella për të kuptuar gjuhët e vjetra të njerëzimit. Ata përdorin metoda shkencore klasike për zbërthimin e gjuhëve të lashta dhe në të shumtën e rasteve gabojnë në zbërthimin e këtyre gjuhëve. Nuk duhet harruar se shpeshherë për të kuptuar botën e lashtë, gjuhët e njerëzve të antikës duhet të mendojmë dhe punojmë edhe me logjikën e thjeshtë. Sepse njerëzit në lashtësi mendonin dhe punonin me thjeshtësi. (Nga disa studime që kam bërë për gjuhën shqipe kam vërejtur se shumë studiues shqiptarë të gjuhës shqipe kanë bërë gabime në deklarimin e shumë fjalëve shqipe se gjoja kanë prejardhje nga greqishtja, sllavishtja etj. Unë ka gjetur disa fjalë që deklarohen të ardhura, por në të vërtetë ato janë fjalë të gjuhës shqipe që popujt e tjerë i kanë marrë nga ne. Këto gabime ndoshta janë bërë nga studiuesit tanë që nuk njohin mirë gjuhën shqipe dhe gjuhët e fqinjëve tanë. Është e vërtetë që ne sot nuk dimë fjalët e gjuhës shqipe që janë ruajtur nga malësorët shqiptar të Kosovës, Maqedonisë, Malit të Zi, arbëreshët e Italisë, Greqisë, Bullgarisë, Korsikës etj).
Në qoftë se i kthehemi mendimit të thjeshtë popullor për të kuptuar këtë fjali do të themi se fjalia e Mozaikut të Mesaplikut është në gjuhën shqipe. Unë këtë mendim e mbështes në disa kërkime që kam bërë lidhur me fjalinë e Mozaikut.
1.- Arbëreshët e Italisë kanë një fjalë të urtë popullore ,Ha për drekë, po lë për darkë, po kështu një fjalë të këtij kuptimi e kanë edhe në qytetin e Skraparit në Shqipëri që thonë ,Ha sot, po mejto edhe për nesër, edhe në Jug të Shqipërisë përdorin një fjalë popullore ,Ha për drekë, por lër dhe për darkë. Këto thënie popullore i gjejmë në librin FJALË TË URTA SHQIPE, botim i dytë I rilindjes, Prishtinë 1987 faqe 193.
Prandaj nuk është e rastësishme që Jugu i Shqipërisë, zonë ku është gjetur Mozaiku i Mesaplikut të përdorin fjalën e urtë Ha pak, që të kesh. Si duket kjo fjalë e urtë popullore ka po të njëjtin kuptim me fjalinë që gjendet e shkruar në Mozaikun e Mesaplikut dhe është e logjikshme duke marrë parasysh evolimin e gjuhës shqipe të ketë pësuar ndryshim.
2.- Shkronjat e fjalisë në Mozaik nuk janë të gjitha të alfabetit grek, por janë të alfabetit latin. Vetëm shkronja e parë e rreshtit të dytë është P, por me shkronja të alfabetit grek. Ndërsa shkronja e tretë, rreshti i dytë është RR e alfabetit Pellazgjik(shqip) sipas studiuesit gjerman J.G. Von Hahn në librin e tij Shënime përmi shkrimin e vjetër Pellazgjit.
3.- Mendimi i prof. Moikom Zeqos nuk përputhet me shkronjës e fundit të rreshtit të fundit që në të vërtetë është C dhe jo S siç pretendon prof.Zeqo. Shkronja S në greqisht është Σ dhe shkronja ΤΣ në greqisht shqiptohet C.
4.- Forma e shkrimit është një formë e veçantë e shkruar nga lart poshtë duke ruajtur të gjitha rregullat e drejtshkrimit që bëhet fjalë jo për një fjalë të vetme, por për katër fjalë sa dhe rreshta janë shkruar.
5.- Në Mozaik tregohet fytyra profile e një mashkulli me një kapele në kokë që ka një majë dhe dy kordhele nga mbrapa. Në kohërat e lashta këtë lloj kapele i mbanin profesorët dhe filozofët e mëdhenj. Përreth figurës së këtij burri gjenden pjata të mbushura me fruta dhe peshq. Ndërsa shiki i këtij njeriu është i drejtuar tek një fjali e shkruar me shkronja të mëdha A ΠΑR ΚΕ ΑC (A PAR KE AC). Logjika e thjeshtë na shpie në mendimin se bëhet fjalë për diçka që ka lidhje me ushqimin dhe njeriun. Ndoshta ka të bëjë me fjalën e urtë HA PAK KE TË HASH.
Por në përfundim le ta thonë fjalën e fundit shkencëtarët e vërtetë për këtë Mozaik kaq të thjeshtë në pamje, por me vlera të larta për shqiptarët.


30 Janar 2007

----------


## morrison

> Abbot Vasilios of Iveron Monastery in Hymn of Entry, p. 103 Those who have been cleansed through following the path of stillness (hesychis) are counted worthy to see things invisible..., undergoing, as it were, the way of negation and not forming ideas about it. (citing St Gregory Palamas)


 Ke mundesi ta perkthesh kte ne shqip? Kot per kryezitet.

----------


## Hyllien

Pyt Ardian Klosin se ai ta thote.

----------


## morrison

> Pyt Ardian Klosin se ai ta thote.


Ore e pata me gjith mend o vlla i dashur! Ngaqe ke shkruajtur Gregory Palamas dhe mu duk si emer grek ky i fundit. Megjithate do te te kem parasysh per her tjeter se qenke shume ironik..... .

----------


## PRI-LTN

Interesanta ideja e autorit te artikullit.
Nqs ndonjeri  disponon ndonje foto te mozaikut, i lutem ta postoje ketu.

----------


## Darius

E kush ta botoi ne internet foton e mozaikut? 

Ardian Klosi apo Ardian Vehbiu? Apo Aurel Plasari a ndonje palaco nga keta qe po na 'shkundin' nga shpatullat per te na permendur nga dalldia e nacionalizmit? 
Apo ta postojne te tjeret qe kane per borxh te mbushin forumet dhe faqet e internetit me lajme politike dhe ato gjera qe me te vertete jane kryesore dhe vitale per Shqiperine, per ato se can koken njeri. Bota ku ti gjeje te krenohet. Ne jo vetem qe i kemi po as qe i bie nder mend njeriu ta publikoje te pakten per informacion. Nje foto te tille e kam kerkuar me ore te tera. Skam lene faqe abanologjie dhe faqe shqiptare (perfshi ketu dhe ate te Bashkise se Vlores) me shpresen qe mos e gjeja po pa rezultat. E vetmja gje qe me ka mbetur eshte ose ti dergoj ndonje e-mail Moikom Zeqos (po ja gjeta) ose nese Shpend Bregu e lexon kete teme atehere do te lutesha te postoje ndonje foto te ketij mozaiku.

----------


## ajzberg

Ke te drejt DARIUS ,kam kerkuar edhe une por nuk e gjeta .Do te mundohem ta fotografoj ne muzeun kombetar dhe ta sjell ne forum

----------


## Baptist

Kam dyshime te bazuara se nuk gjindet as atje, megjithate te deshiroj sukses. Pershendetje

----------


## ajzberg

Mozaiku i Mesaplikut gjendet ne katin e pare majtas ne Muzeun Kombetar ne Tirane.
Eshte nje nga objektet me me vlere dhe me te bukur qe ka muzeu .{shyqyr zotit qe kishte permasa te medha }.Per arsyet te rregullit te muzeut nuk me lane ta fotografoj me aparat fotografik por vetem me celular.E kisha pare dhe here te tjera por nuk me kishte vajtur mendja ke shkrimi i tij.Gjithsesi do te mundohem t ja u dergoj.

----------


## Darius

Ajzberg a ka mundesi ta postosh ate foton qe ke bere me celular?

Sidomos jam i interesuar per shkrimin. Po pate mundesi (nese ke bere disa foto) postoi ketu ose pyet ndonjerin ne muze nese eshte i botuar ne ndonje faqe interneti.

Faleminderit

----------


## ajzberg

Darius ,ciceronja qe gjeta ne muze me shpjegoi se shkrimin ne mozaik e kishte deshifruar Moikomi si:eshte i par:,dhe se mozaiku ishte restauruar dy hre ne Gjermani .Kaq dinte ajo,persa i perket fotografimit me celular nuk eshte cilesor por dote mundohem ta gjej ne nje rruge tjeter.Megjithmend qe eshte i bukur .Aty gjeta dhe figurat e shpelles se Lepenices te kopjuara ,figurat ne te jane fantastike dhe une nuk e di se si mund ti kene deshifruar specialistet.Psh pervec figurave te njerezve ka dhe kuadrrate tetesh ,gjashtesh me pika ne mes ,ose nje figure ne te djathte qe duket si dyluftim shpedesh apo nuk e di se se cfare.Gjithsesi do mundohem qe edhe kete objekt ta sjell ne forum
Te prshendes

----------


## Tannhauser

> Sidomos jam i interesuar per shkrimin. Po pate mundesi (nese ke bere disa foto) postoi ketu ose pyet ndonjerin ne muze nese eshte i botuar ne ndonje faqe interneti.


Shkrimi eshte ne greqisht dhe jo ne latinisht apo gjysem-gjysem dhe shkruan *ΑΠΑΡΚΕΑC* qe lidhet me fjalen greke *ΑΠΑΡΚΤΙΑΣ* dmth 'era e veriut'.

Ne fakt une kam studimin e pare qe u be nga ekspedita arkeologjike me Damian Kotinen per baziliken e Mesaplikut (tek Iliria 1, 1983) dhe ne qofte se gjej kohe do ta postoj.

Se shpejti do postoj nje foto me ngjyra (pjesa qe tani gjendet ne muze) dhe skice te dyshemese.

----------


## ARI77LABI

> Shkrimi eshte ne greqisht dhe jo ne latinisht apo gjysem-gjysem dhe shkruan *ΑΠΑΡΚΕΑC* qe lidhet me fjalen greke *ΑΠΑΡΚΤΙΑΣ* dmth 'era e veriut'.
> 
> Ne fakt une kam studimin e pare qe u be nga ekspedita arkeologjike me Damian Kotinen per baziliken e Mesaplikut (tek Iliria 1, 1983) dhe ne qofte se gjej kohe do ta postoj.
> 
> Se shpejti do postoj nje foto me ngjyra (pjesa qe tani gjendet ne muze) dhe skice te dyshemese.


GERMO TARE,GERMO.. 
SIPAS  GREKEVE  ERA E VERIUT MUND TE QENDROJE ME ATE TE PJATES MBUSHUR ME PESHQ DHE ME FRUTA....
POR SIPAS LLOGJIKES KJO NUK QENDRON,TANNHOUSE

----------


## Tannhauser

Ne postimin e mesiperm kam bere nje gabim. Autori eshte Damian *Komata* dhe jo Kotina dhe studimi eshte botuar tek Iliria 1, *1984* dhe jo tek 1, 1983. kerkoj ndjese.

Meqe nuk kam kohe ta shkruaj artikullin po e riprodhoj te skanuar.

----------


## Tannhauser

vazhdimi i artikullit

----------


## Tannhauser

vazhdim i artikullit

----------


## Tannhauser

vazhdimi i artikullit

----------


## Tannhauser

vazhdimi i artikullit (ku jepet nje shpjegim i mundshem i shkrimit)

----------


## Tannhauser

vazhdimi i artikullit

----------


## Tannhauser

vazhdimi i artikullit

----------

